# can anyone recommend ammo for ruger's lcp?



## tarhl4evr (Dec 26, 2009)

my paperwork is being processed, so i'm doing some homework and read alot of info on the net while i'm waiting. i chose the lcp for ease of concealment primarily. not totally sold on the caliber, but i figure it'll be a good starter gun and will be buying a .44 mag next year. 
who likes what ammo over the rest and why?
thanks for your input.


----------



## deputy125 (Dec 27, 2009)

actually, for the 380, i would use std FMJ and skip the HP all-together. Seen some 380 shootings and am more concerned about adequate penetration than HP expansion.


----------



## tarhl4evr (Dec 26, 2009)

thank you for your input. i am concerned about penetration, being a "small caliber". but i still wouldn't want to get shot with one.


----------



## StewNTexas (Dec 11, 2009)

You also have the problem of over penetration. Don't forget, when you fire a gun, 
you are not finished until the projectile comes to rest.

Keep in mind that not every shot you may take will be on a range with a strong backstop.

In my LCP, the first two are Hornady CD's, the next two are JHP's, the balance of the magazine
are FMJ's in the event they are needed.


----------



## WVleo (Jan 25, 2009)

Remington Golden Sabres 102gn. hp . If I were to ever carry my lcp. I don't think any of the modern .380 defensive rounds would be wrong as long as they function in Your weapon. ......WVleo


----------



## WGSNewnan (Apr 17, 2009)

right now you may have to take whatever you can find.


----------



## xdm45 (Aug 1, 2009)

I've tried for several months to buy ammo locally at a couple of gun shops and the local wally world. At this point I would take whatever they might get in stock. Still looking.


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

My LCP feeds WWB and these without any issues:


----------



## algore is a fatwoman (Jan 12, 2010)

I think most people that frown at .380 for defense base their opinion on internet data and punching holes in paper at the range. I've shot my lcp at numerous objects that are considerably denser than a human. Regardless of ammo it'll shoot through 4 layers drywall, an asbestos tile, tarpaper, and still have enough speed to dent a large piece of metal behind all those things. I've destroyed enough random junk with my lcp that I've come to completely trust the round. I currently carry federal hydra shok 90 grain. Gotta love .380-deadly but cute as a button.


----------



## el_chupo_ (Dec 4, 2008)

I have fed blazer (all that I could find at one point), Win white box, magtech, and another FMJ I cant remember, no problems at all. 

Also a couple dozen JHP from Academy's house brand, and some DPX to make sure it fed fine.

I usually have one mag loaded with DPX, another with 3 HP and 3 FMJ rounds, and carry which ever is in the gun, DPX in the chamber.


----------



## veedubz (May 4, 2009)

I like the Hornady Critical Defense rounds. I carry them in my SR9c. One magazine did a test on them. The .380 round penetrated 11.25 inches into ballistics gel and had 100% weight retention and showed outstanding expansion. If I recall correctly, they also covered the ballistics gel with four layers of denim fabric. That was enough for me.

Edit: The test gun for the .380 round was a Walther PPK.


----------

